# PRODUCT REVIEW - Coralife Protein Skimmer 125gal.



## Guest (Jan 31, 2006)

Coralife Protein Skimmer 125gal.

*Introduction*

The skimmer is said to allow setting it as a hang on back or in sump unit. It’s rated to handle up to 125gal. It uses a needle-wheel impeller in a submersible pump to fractionate water + a venturi as an air supply. The unit is made of polycarbonate plastic.

*Product Review*

First, the instruction manual is well written and easy to follow. It has also a lot of graphics that support the written text and make the assembly a breeze… at least, in theory.

I was going for the hang on back installation. The unit is fixed to the back of the tank by 2 plastic screws. The pump has to be set between 3 to 4 inches below the water line. In order to do that, you have to cut a piece of flexible tubing and connect it to the intake of the unit and the outlet of the pump. First, the tube is very hard to insert in both the unit and the pump. Secondly, prepare yourself for a lot of “hands in the water” time, fiddling with the tube in order to achieve the desired height on the pump. Furthermore, the pump doesn’t have ANY means of securing it to the tank wall. No suction cups, nothing. It just hangs in the tank by the tube. Also, the pump is bulky and since it is placed so close to the outlet of the unit, it’s very hard to conceal. 

The outlet of the unit is sent to a “filter” box that is “fixed” to the tank wall by a plastic insert with only one tiny plastic screw. Since only one screw is provided, the box is rather unstable and shifts left and right. The box is fitted with a white pad that goes at the bottom of the box and a fairly large black sponge that is supposed to retain the micro-bubbles exhausted from the unit. The sponge has a hole in it to receive the outlet tube. Unfortunately, the hole is way too large and the tube fits very loosely in the sponge. Furthermore, the box has to be set a quarter ( ¼ ) inch above the water line. Needless to say that such a precise adjustment is hard to achieve with only a single screw to hold the whole thing in place. As if that was not enough, the tube has to be 1” above the white pad. Since the box is not transparent, you kind of have to feel your measures and cut small pieces of tube at a time in order to achieve a very “approximate” fit.

After turning the unit on, be prepared for a festival of micro-bubbles in the tank. The return box is completely ineffective and is a worthless piece of plastic. Not knowing that beforehand, you can not return the unit since you have cut the return tube which is way to long to start with unless you have like your water line 3” below the top of your tank.

*Conclusion*

The unit is not really built for a HOB application. My skimmer is now in pieces and waiting for the sump to be in place before I can use it. For falsely advertising their product as being a HOB unit, for their cheap and not working return box, I give this unit a poor 4 out of 10. 

I can not comment on the efficiency of the unit for it is not installed yet, having no sump at the moment. I will post on that aspect at a later date. But I think that the above gives a pretty good idea about what that unit is all about.

Sponge

DISCLAIMER : THE ABOVE REVIEW IS BASED ON MY PERSONNAL EXPERIENCE AND OPINION OF THE ABOVE MENTIONNED PRODUCT. IT DOES NOT REPRESENT THE OPINION OF FISHFORUMS.COM, NOR ITS OWNER(S) AND /OR STAFF.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Keep in mind that Product reviews are Personal Opinions and should be taken as such!

I personally own a Coralife Super Skimmer (Their Proper Name) and love it and did not have these problems at all.

I have to leave for a Doctors appointment but as soon as I get time I will provide a review for our members showing a way to install this unit without any hassles or hose cutting!

EDITED BY TOS ( sorry about that; pm me if you want )


----------



## psychosmurf (Apr 1, 2006)

Hi,

I just bought one of these items and am thoroughly disgusted with it. 

I have exactly the same issues as you have encountered along with a few others: The hose and output don't properly align; the bubble reduction unit pushes the pump to the side, the water flow control does nothing and because of the problems I encountered trying to seat the pump to the proper level, I had to buy new hose and even after all that and several hours of piddling; I still was not able to get this to work as a HOB device. It simply does not work; at least not by their instructions. 

PLEASE SAVE YOURSELF ONE GREAT HEADACHE AND DON'T BUY THIS UNIT.

Regards,
PSM


----------



## Heymybigfish (Jul 30, 2007)

i have the 65gal version and had none of the problems you talked about...except the bubble diffuser thing....it is pretty much worthless OTHER than the fact it DIFFUSES the bubbles..like it is supposed to..if you had that elbow in the water, it would be blowing HGE bubble int o the water...



i would reccommed this unit as it serves its pupose well.


----------



## warforge (Feb 22, 2008)

Success Story here:
I bought the 65 gallon version of this protein skimmer.

I followed the installation procedures but only altered one thing. My water line is above the red ring of the cup attachment. I actually have my waterline 1.5 inches above it...(*recommended by the store owner I bought it from) and its working great.

The bubble diffuser is working like a charm. I don't have a single problem with it. I believe i am not experiencing the first posters problem maybe due to my bubbles being further up the chamber...meaning less likely I am having any bubbles on my return from the skimmer.


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

warforge said:


> Success Story here:
> I bought the 65 gallon version of this protein skimmer.
> 
> I followed the installation procedures but only altered one thing. My water line is above the red ring of the cup attachment. I actually have my waterline 1.5 inches above it...(*recommended by the store owner I bought it from) and its working great.
> ...


I would argue that you are loosing performance by haveing the water line so high unless you mean where the water goes up in the skimmer not how far the water comes up to the actually unit. Could you clarify this for me.


----------



## Kingfish (Oct 26, 2008)

I just purchase the 65gal one yesterday, have spent the twodays with my arms in the water trying to get it adjusted. My main problem is the airbubbles coming through the bubble diffuser cup. Have tried and tried to adjust, can anyone give me any advice. This is the first skimmer I have owned, been in the saltwater hobby for a year now. Please help, I do not want to think I have wasted my money, please. I have it hanging on the back, BTW.


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

KingFish,

You will not be able to get rid of the micro bubbles without some sort of baffle system. This protein skimmer works best in a sump where you can utilize baffles to stop microbubbles. 

Zachary


----------



## Shakes (Feb 27, 2009)

*I Love the Coralife Skimmer*

I had read several reviews that were mixed. The inability to adjust it had me concerned but I was pleasantly surprised!! I think those who cannot adjust it properly, either did not read the directions, did not wait the 24-72 hours for a break-in period or have no idea what they are adjusting and therefore cannot make the proper adjustment. I found the skimmer easy to adjust. It does require some attention every few days (at least initially) to make tweaks to improve the skimming efficiency but otherwise it is a great product. I have a strong aquarium background with a solid mechanical understanding of how a skimmer functions so adjusting is easy. I have it as a hang on skimmer. One thing I did initially was to raise the skimmer about 4" over the lowest hanging setting due to the power of the powerhead. This made the fine adjustment a little easier. Once it was broken in I slowly lowered it about 2 inches which it is at now. I suggest start slow!! Have it not produce any foam for a day, then slowly dial it up to where it starts producing foam. Make an adjustment a walk away for an hour. let it adjust to the new settings before you make another adjustment. I highly recommend!! One drawback is it does take up quite a bit of room in the tank no not suitable for small tanks. I have a 58 gallon reef.


----------



## reefnut (Feb 25, 2011)

i have the 125 and have it sitting in the sump, saw on youtube if you add an air pump you can force more air in which improves the skimming. Has anybody heard of this or even tried it, i'm getting ready to give it a shot. RN


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I think it makes quite enough bubbles without any extra help, and indeed I would suspect that adding an airpump would only ruin everything. However, experimentation is the name of this game, so go for it and let us know what happens.

My own Coralife SuperSkimmer experience is not good. The things need near-constant attention. The one I use is on a tank I only get to service once a week at best, and it's just not working. It needs daily adjustments, so it you can't give it those daily adjustments, don't bother getting this skimmer. On the other hand, if you CAN be there for it every day, it seems to work very well and be a good unit.


----------

